# Looking for a 1 bedroom or a studio on Tahoe, Weeks 32 or 33, between August 9 and 23



## serp07 (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking for a 1 bedroom or a studio on lake Tahoe, Weeks 32 or 33, between August 9 and 23.

Would prefer Tahoe Ridge, Plaza building.

Thank you!

serp07@gmail.com


----------

